
In China’s Industrial Centers, Lung Disease and Hard Choices - anarbadalov
https://undark.org/article/air-pollution-shijiazhuang/
======
anarbadalov
This is part four of Undark and the Pulitzer Center's global series on PM2.5
([https://undark.org/breathtaking](https://undark.org/breathtaking)), a deadly
form of air pollution that claims more than 4 million lives each year. The
investigation is accompanied by photos by Pulitzer Prize-winning photographer
Larry Price.

